# Fish Feeding



## Jr363 (Nov 7, 2011)

Just wondering what do you people feed your fish, etc? 
What is the best type of foods to feed?
Thanks,
Josh


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

New Life Spectrum pellets FTW

also once (or twice) a week a special treat of frozen Mysis


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

I feed mine frozen brine and mysis soaked in selcon and 2 other home made foods which combine nori with seafood medleys (octopus, squid, scallop etc.). No pellets yet as their mouths are too small.


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

I just started the NLS pellets and they are good but make sure you get the small size (1mm). My larger fish (>6") have trouble with the 3 mm pellets.

The flakes are messy but do the job, the frozen foods need to be rinsed and the home made concoction is good but requires a little work.

In short, try them all over time and see what works for you and what the fish like. Generally, you always want to mix it up as too much of the same food is not a good idea.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Mostly Omega One. I like the quality and ingredients.
Have used NLS also. I like the variety in types and sizes.

For frozen, I gotta recomend Frozen Cyclopseeze. This is probably one of my favourite foods of all. Here is some information on it... http://www.cyclop-eeze.com/product_info/8-9.html

And of course for certain fish you might want some seaweed. I find whole leaf nori to be better than the shredded recompressed ones.


----------

